# Von T-Online auf Freenet



## convo (21. August 2005)

hallo,
ich habe zurzeit folgenden Tarif von *T-Online* : T-Online DSL 1500MB

Die Kosten betragen:




T-DSL 1000: *16,99 Euro*
DSL 1500MB: *9,95 Euro*
Gesamt: *26,94 Euro/monatlich*

Jetzt würde ich gerne auf folgenden Tarif von *Freenet* umsteigen: FreenetDSL flat

Kosten würden betragen:




T-DSL 1000: Bereitstellungskosten *0 Euro*
T-DSL 1000: *16,99 Euro
*
FreenetDSL flat: *8,90 Euro*
6 Monate Grungebühr Entfall: *53,40 Euro*
FRTIZ!Box SL WLAN-Router: *0 Euro
*
Gesamt: *25,89 Euro /monatlich*  (+ 6 Monate Grungebühr Entfall = *53,40 Euro*)



*Vorteile:*



Es entstehen beim Wechsel von T-Online auf Freenet keine weiteren Kosten, wie z.b. bei 1&1 (T-DSL 1000: 49,95 Euro einmalige Bereitstellungsgebühr etc.)
Statt den üblichen 9,95 Euro Grundgebühr nunmehr 8,90 Euro
Keine 1500 MB Datenvolumenbeschränkung mehr,sondern nun Flatrate
WLAN-Router für 0 Euro und kein Teledat mehr von T-Online,dass keine Router-Unterstützung beinhaltet für Laptops etc. später
6 Monate Grundgebühr Entfall (Gesamt 53,40 Euro)
*Nachteil(e):*



18 Monate Mindestvertragslaufzeit
Das _Kleingedruckte_ von Freenet:

 * Angebot gilt nur in Verbindung mit einem freenetDSL-Anschluss ab € 16,90 mtl., einmaliger Bereitstellungspreis für *DSL 1000: € 49,90*. In vielen Anschlussbereichen verfügbar. Mindestvertragslaufzeit 18 Monate, automatische Verlängerung um jeweils weitere 12 Monate, wenn keine Kündigung mindestens 2 Monate vor Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit erfolgt. In den letzten 6 Monaten der Mindestvertragslaufzeit entfällt die Grundgebühr des jeweiligen DSL-Tarifs. Bei Tarifwechsel gilt eine erneute Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 bzw. 18 Monaten. Für die Nutzung von iPhone ist ein Online-Anschluss erforderlich, durch den weitere Kosten entstehen können. Alle Angebote gültig bis 31.08.05. Alle Preise verstehen sich inkl. MwSt.. 


Das mit dem *DSL1000 : € 49,90* check ich net,kann mir das einer erklären

Ansonsten sehe ich nirgends einen Haken.

Kennt jemand ein noch billigeres Angebot und das auch besser ist

Und Portsperrung etc. ist bei freenet ja nicht drinnen,also wenn ich mal im monat 25 GB verbrauche,oder?

Mache ich evtl. einen Fehler,wenn ich umsteige

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2005)

convo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemand ein noch billigeres Angebot und das auch besser ist


Naja..bei der ganzen Rechnung vergisst du den Preis für den ISDN-Anschluss.
Wenn du deinen Telefonanbieter komplett wechselst(sofern anderer verfügbar), sparst du am meisten

z.B. Versatel-> ISDN-Anschluss inklusive Flat2000 und Gratis-Telefonieren im Versatel-Netz: 35€(Einrichtung:0€)


----------



## Dr Dau (22. August 2005)

Hallo!

Guck mal was passiert wenn Du bei Freenet auf der Homepage "DSL-Einsteiger" anklickst und was passiert wenn Du "DSL-Wechsler" anklickst.
Dann wirst Du sehen dass die 49,90€ nur auftauchen wenn Du DSL-Einsteiger bist.

Das von Sven genannte bieten andere auch an, z.b. KielNET:
ISDN 19,50
DSL 2000 inkl. Flat 14,50
Telefon von KielNET zu KielNET kostenlos.
Wechselgebühr Telefon: 0€
Neuanschluss DSL (bis zum 30.09.05): 0€ inkl. Modem

Wie Du siehst, gibt es günstigere Angebote.
Diese sind i.d.R. allerdings regional begrenzt.

Du solltest dich also ruhig genauer umgucken.

Geht es dir nur um die Kosten oder auch um den Speed? So gibt es DSL z.b. auch mit 24576/1024 kBit Down-/Upstream.  
(Ich habe aber auch schon von höheren Bandbreiten gehört)

Evtl. währe ja auch Arcor eine Alternative für dich.
Ich kenne zwar die aktuellen Preise nicht, aber letzten Monat waren es:
ISDN 19,95
DSL 1000 10,00 / DSL 2000 19,95
Flat 4,95
Einrichtungspreise habe ich nicht, aber dafür (und für die aktuellen Preise) kannst Du ja auf der Homepage nachgucken.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## convo (22. August 2005)

ich bin eigentlich NUR vom Internet ausgegangen und das mit dem Telefon hab ich mal außen vorgelassen.

 Ich kannte nur einen Anbieter,bei dem auch komplett von Telekom wegmusste und das war arcor.
 die anderen alle sind mir komplett neu und habe noch nie von denen gehört.

 Aber wie ich sehe,wäre es doch sinnvoll,auch das Telefon mit in Erwägung zu beziehen,da die Preise von der Telekom nicht mehr die billigsten sind,aber da unser Telefon am Tag nie heiß läuft und die Rechnung sonst für Telefonkosten bei 20-40 Euro lagen habe ich mir darum noch nie sorgen gemacht..

 Kennt ihr noch mehr solche anbieter?


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. August 2005)

Vielleicht ist ja hier was für dich dabei: http://www.onlinekosten.de/breitband/dsl/regionale_carrier


----------



## Dr Dau (22. August 2005)

Naja, KielNET ist ja auch nur regional begrenzt verfügbar (Versatel glaube ich auch), von daher ist es nicht unbedingt verwunderlich dass Du sie nicht kennst.
Wir wollten dir damit auch nur zeigen dass es durchaus noch billiger geht, es könnte also nicht schaden nur auf die Grossen zu gucken, sondern auch auf die Kleinen.

Dass was Du an Telefonkosten hast, habe ich grad mal als Gesamtkosten...... aber ich telefoniere ja praktisch überhaupt nicht. 

Aber wie Du schon selber sagst, die T-elebim ist nicht grad der günstigste, ein kompletter wechsel sollte also nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen werden.

Evtl. könnte ein Blick auf www.onlinekosten.de nicht schaden.
Die Seite beschränkt zwar auf die Internetanbieter, aber dort findest Du dann weiterführende Links zu den Anbietern, wo Du dann gucken kannst was sie noch so alles anbieten.


----------

